# Queensland state sponsorship and nursing



## wattsbug (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi Folks. Just getting ready to apply to QLD for state sponsorship, as theyre still accepting applications while the new list is waiting to be confirmed. my two quickie questions are:

1. Anyone been through SS application of late, if so whats the current time timeline?

2. This is most important. If any nurse has been through SS, did QLD insist that you were registered with the nursing Board( now APHRA) before giving the all clear? 

thanks everyone and have a great weekend


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

wattsbug said:


> Hi Folks. Just getting ready to apply to QLD for state sponsorship, as theyre still accepting applications while the new list is waiting to be confirmed. my two quickie questions are:
> 
> 1. Anyone been through SS application of late, if so whats the current time timeline?
> 
> ...


1 - My friend got approval in 33 days and i got in 45 days, some cases took even 3 months. You will be rejected if you don't provide evidence of sufficient fund.

2 - no idea as i m IT professional, have a look at their site, you may find something.


----------



## mumtotwo (May 24, 2009)

wattsbug said:


> Hi Folks. Just getting ready to apply to QLD for state sponsorship, as theyre still accepting applications while the new list is waiting to be confirmed. my two quickie questions are:
> 
> 1. Anyone been through SS application of late, if so whats the current time timeline?
> 
> ...


Hi wattsbug,
Sorry not able to answer your question but I am in the same boat. Have got to go for ss as only got 115 points for pr. Having read info it seems that the registration process for nursing board is much the same as ANMC skills assessments, certified copies of all your details. They also suggest that this can take some time so perhaps easier to start before you leave here.
Have you found any info of the finer details of ss like contracted hours and time tied into Qld health.
I don't know about you but I get lost trying to track everything down. 

Thanks
Lindsey


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

How is job oppr for IT professionals in queensland ?



shafaqat309 said:


> 1 - My friend got approval in 33 days and i got in 45 days, some cases took even 3 months. You will be rejected if you don't provide evidence of sufficient fund.
> 
> 2 - no idea as i m IT professional, have a look at their site, you may find something.


----------



## wattsbug (Jun 25, 2010)

mumtotwo said:


> Hi wattsbug,
> Sorry not able to answer your question but I am in the same boat. Have got to go for ss as only got 115 points for pr. Having read info it seems that the registration process for nursing board is much the same as ANMC skills assessments, certified copies of all your details. They also suggest that this can take some time so perhaps easier to start before you leave here.
> Have you found any info of the finer details of ss like contracted hours and time tied into Qld health.
> I don't know about you but I get lost trying to track everything down.
> ...


hiya. for SS i dont think that they specifiy hours etc as this is requirement for anmc and nursing board having to have worked full time for past so many months or years. For the ss you have to work and live in the state for a minimum of two years out of 5.
what type of nurse are you? im a mental health nurse currently working in glasgow and hoping to live somwhere along the gold coast.
steven


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

ajaypatil said:


> How is job oppr for IT professionals in queensland ?


Queensland comes at number 3 after Sydney and Melbourne, if you are comparing Brisbane with Melbourne and Sydney then off course Brisbane is not good but less number of jobs = less number of candidates and i had only option left for me at that time.

So i am quite confident and one of my friend has lived in Brisbane in same field and he is positive.


----------



## Maheshd00001 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi shafaqat,

I am interesting about Queensland SS. Do we need to submit some sort of research document about Queensland along with other documents?

Thanks
Mahesh


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Maheshd00001 said:


> Hi shafaqat,
> 
> I am interesting about Queensland SS. Do we need to submit some sort of research document about Queensland along with other documents?
> 
> ...


yes they need, you have to write what do you know about Queensland, what would you do if you lose a job in short term, etc


----------



## Maheshd00001 (Jan 10, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> yes they need, you have to write what do you know about Queensland, what would you do if you lose a job in short term, etc


Thanks for quick response. "Statement of Service" means this document ?
. And , how much did you show in your bank statement?

Thanks again.
Mahesh


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Maheshd00001 said:


> Thanks for quick response. "Statement of Service" means this document ?
> . And , how much did you show in your bank statement?
> 
> Thanks again.
> Mahesh


statement of service is totally different document and it states that u have worked in your current company from "Starting Date" up till now as "Designation" and full time employee, means an experience letter from your company is required.

i showed 27kAU, they want to see 20K for main applicant and 7K more for Secondary applicant.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Maheshd00001 said:


> Thanks for quick response. "Statement of Service" means this document ?
> . And , how much did you show in your bank statement?
> 
> Thanks again.
> Mahesh


statement of service is totally different document and it states that u have worked in your current company from "Starting Date" up till now as "Designation" and full time employee, means an experience letter from your company is required.

i showed 27kAU, they want to see 20K for main applicant and 7K more for Secondary applicant.


----------



## Maheshd00001 (Jan 10, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> statement of service is totally different document and it states that u have worked in your current company from "Starting Date" up till now as "Designation" and full time employee, means an experience letter from your company is required.
> 
> i showed 27kAU, they want to see 20K for main applicant and 7K more for Secondary applicant.


Thanks once again.

These are the document check list provided by Queensland Gov.

Skilled Sponsored Visa – Queensland Government Nomination Application and Declaration form – Work Live Play 

Copy of current Skills Assessment from relevant Australian Assessing Authority 
Copy of Curriculum Vitae (CV)
Copy of IELTS (if applicable)
Copy of qualifications (onshore and offshore)
Completion letter from University or TAFE (if studied in Australia)
Job offer letter (if applicable)
Copy of current Australian visa (if any)
Copy of licence or registration if required for your occupation*
Bank statement showing available cash funds for settlement
Statement of Service

Apparently, they do not ask such document now?

BTW, where I can find details of "Statement of Service" . Is there any format ? I can not find anything in their web site?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Maheshd00001 said:


> Thanks once again.
> 
> These are the document check list provided by Queensland Gov.
> 
> ...


Try to fill the application form, you will see 2 or 3 question there related to search i was pertaining.

No pattern i have seen so far for this statement of service, your company's HR should know this.


----------



## Maheshd00001 (Jan 10, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> Try to fill the application form, you will see 2 or 3 question there related to search i was pertaining.
> 
> No pattern i have seen so far for this statement of service, your company's HR should know this.


Thanks a lot, do we need to submit "statement of service" for each company we worked or just current one?

and also , would it be possible for you to send me a research document which you submit?
( more general version of doc,.?:juggle:

thanks once again

Mahesh


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Maheshd00001 said:


> Thanks a lot, do we need to submit "statement of service" for each company we worked or just current one?
> 
> and also , would it be possible for you to send me a research document which you submit?
> ( more general version of doc,.?:juggle:
> ...


I provided for the current company.

Its up to you what u know about Queensland and Brisbane.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> I provided for the current company.
> 
> Its up to you what u know about Queensland and Brisbane.



Shafaqat,

QLD has mentioned few occupations specializations on their website. But mine is not matching with any of them. Do you think they will reject f I am not matching with any of them? 

Any idea, when QLD is coming up with new list? Do you have any idea....how's Datawarehousing positions there?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

harshal said:


> Shafaqat,
> 
> QLD has mentioned few occupations specializations on their website. But mine is not matching with any of them. Do you think they will reject f I am not matching with any of them?
> 
> Any idea, when QLD is coming up with new list? Do you have any idea....how's Datawarehousing positions there?


they are accepting applicants if their occupation is on new SOL, if not there then don't apply.

Queensland is sleeping at the moment , no announcement, speculation from the experts, as per my knowledge they will announce SMP in December, may be after SA and WA.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> they are accepting applicants if their occupation is on new SOL, if not there then don't apply.
> 
> Queensland is sleeping at the moment , no announcement, speculation from the experts, as per my knowledge they will announce SMP in December, may be after SA and WA.


Shafaqat,

Even SA has not released their new list yet?

You mean, if my occupation is on new SOL of DIAC, then I can apply for QLD SS right?
But they haven't mentioned my Specialization on their site.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

harshal said:


> Shafaqat,
> 
> Even SA has not released their new list yet?
> 
> ...


SA has released interim list and that is in place until SMP.
in new SOL no specialization is considered. what is your occupation code and specialization.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> SA has released interim list and that is in place until SMP.
> in new SOL no specialization is considered. what is your occupation code and specialization.


Can you pls provide me interim list link for SA?
My occupation is 2231-17 (Analyst & Application Programmer) according to ASCO Code. And Specialization is Datawarehousing.

Regards,
Harshal.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

harshal said:


> Can you pls provide me interim list link for SA?
> My occupation is 2231-17 (Analyst & Application Programmer) according to ASCO Code. And Specialization is Datawarehousing.
> 
> Regards,
> Harshal.


can be downloaded from here and also visit site and see if they have not removed your occupation from the interim list.

What is your mapped ANZCO code?


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> can be downloaded from here and also visit site and see if they have not removed your occupation from the interim list.
> 
> What is your mapped ANZCO code?



Shafaqat,

Thanks for the link.
it's 261311/261312 for ANZSCO. Right now it's not showing on Interim List.

What are the chances that few occupations which are not included in Interim List, will be reinstated in final SMP List?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

harshal said:


> Shafaqat,
> 
> Thanks for the link.
> it's 261311/261312 for ANZSCO. Right now it's not showing on Interim List.
> ...


I think if they have removed from the interim list then most likely those occupation will also be removed from the SMP list but let see, its just my idea.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Please do not hijack other people's threads but start a new one with your questions.
:focus:


----------



## wattsbug (Jun 25, 2010)

kaz101 said:


> Please do not hijack other people's threads but start a new one with your questions.
> :focus:


:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## mumtotwo (May 24, 2009)

wattsbug said:


> hiya. for SS i dont think that they specifiy hours etc as this is requirement for anmc and nursing board having to have worked full time for past so many months or years. For the ss you have to work and live in the state for a minimum of two years out of 5.
> what type of nurse are you? im a mental health nurse currently working in glasgow and hoping to live somwhere along the gold coast.
> steven


Hi steven
Thanks for getting back. I am also mental health and work with GAS in Clydebank, although I hope I havent blown my cover:cool
The south of Brisbane is also our choice ideally would live in Byron Bay but sadly do not have the millions that requires. Have visted the hospital in Marybourgh and liked the area around.

Messaged you on your question about skills assessment. I am now getting the same paperwork together for national board registration, then I will decide what to do next. 

hoping to go between Easter school holidays and end of June to minimise school distruption. I found some more info on hours I would have to work with ss, and I tik it has more to do with your earning ability. I'll keep plodding on.
Cheers
Lindsey


----------



## wattsbug (Jun 25, 2010)

*ANMC positive outcome*

well pleased. 12 weeks wait is over. have a positive result. now to register with AHPRA this week and apply to queensland for state sponsorship.
have also applied for a couple of jobs so could potentially change direction in a few weeks with regards to what visa to submit for. i can smell the gold coast!
fingers crossed it all pans out


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

wattsbug said:


> well pleased. 12 weeks wait is over. have a positive result. now to register with AHPRA this week and apply to queensland for state sponsorship.
> have also applied for a couple of jobs so could potentially change direction in a few weeks with regards to what visa to submit for. i can smell the gold coast!
> fingers crossed it all pans out


Your occupation?


----------

